# Cheap extension tubes with working electric contacts



## eyeland (Apr 20, 2013)

Anyone had any experience with cheap extenders from ebay?
I am looking at these cheap ones:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121020621452?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1432.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221124328062?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1432.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/151000099357?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1432.l2649


----------



## Canon-F1 (Apr 29, 2013)

get the Kenko DG extention tubes.

you buy these tubes once.
no reason to buy the cheapest stuff and have wobbling tubes or tubes that have issues with the electronic contacts.


----------



## eyeland (Apr 29, 2013)

I bought the cheapest ones a few years ago, and they seemed alright. Was just wondering if these cheap ones with electrical contacts actually work


----------



## Canon-F1 (Apr 29, 2013)

eyeland said:


> I bought the cheapest ones a few years ago, and they seemed alright. Was just wondering if these cheap ones with electrical contacts actually work



read reviews on amazon.

they work.. and sometimes they don´t if you stack them.
a friend has cheap ones that bend so much when he stacks all three, one pin will loose contact. 
or better say the pins are to short to begin with.

it´s just contacts.. no electronics.
but some cheap chinese companys can even mess up that. :

i can only speak from my own experience and my kenko tubes sit tight and work flawless.
i have no complains.


----------



## Artifex (Apr 29, 2013)

Canon-F1 said:


> get the Kenko DG extention tubes.
> 
> you buy these tubes once.
> no reason to buy the cheapest stuff and have wobbling tubes or tubes that have issues with the electronic contacts.



I have no experience with those cheap one, but I have to agree, Kenko are great. I bought them two years ago and they always work perfectly. They aren't that expensive neither.


----------



## jdflute (May 18, 2013)

I bought the vivtar ones and they work fine, but I waish I had bought the kenko instead.
Do yourself a favour and get the kenko, you'll regret it if you don't

Jd


----------



## eyeland (May 18, 2013)

Gonna get a Kenko set as soon as my budget allows it. At the moment, the piggy-bank is going towards a new set of CF after the recent development with ML and RAW video


----------

